
Conspiracy Theories Are Shaping the 2020 Election - edward
https://time.com/5887437/conspiracy-theories-2020-election/
======
knaq
The term "conspiracy theory" originated as an attempt to discredit people who
had correctly recognized a very real conspiracy. Always remember that.

